# Yacht hf R/T sked:



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm sure this info is buried under 10t of shackles somewhere in this site, but darned if I can find it. I am fixing a yachtsman up with ssb hf radio. He is going to tour the Med. Can anyone please remind me of hf skeds for inter yacht weather swapping etc.? I have a feeling somewhere around 14.230Mc/s is one, but may be too high for good coverage of the Med. Any info most grateful for.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

You mean amateur radio skeds?


----------



## IRW (Sep 12, 2007)

Try www.yachtcom.co.uk gives various frequencies.
Rgds IRW


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

7085 kHz between 0700/2400Z crops up on quite a few sites such as http://www.cruiser.co.za/radionet.asp

14300 kHz ( MMSN) is pretty much global depending on propagation 24hours of the day.


----------



## les.edgecumbe (Dec 24, 2007)

~Thank ye all for the info. Much appreciated.
Les/G0NXI


----------

